# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الضحك يوسّع الأوعية الدموية ويخفف الإجهاد

## salihmob

قالت خبيرة أميركية ان الضحك يخفف الإجهاد ويوسّع الأوعية الدموية. ونقل موقع "هلث دي نيوز"الأميركي عن الطبيبة فيفيان هالربيرن قولها ان "الضحك يزيد تدفّق الدماء ويحسّن وظائف الأوعية ويخفف الإجهاد وهو مفيد للأشخاص الذين يعانون من ضغط الدم المرتفع". يشار إلى أن شهر نيسان هو شهر التوعية عن الإجهاد في الولايات المتحدة. وقالت هالربيرن ان "الضحك يقلص مستوى هرمونات الإجهاد "كورتيسول وإيبيفرين ودوبامين وهرمون النمو" ويزيد هرمونات تعزيز الصحة "أندورفين ونوروترانسميتر"، وهذا من شأنه أن ينتج نظام مناعة أقوى ويقلل الآثار الجسدية للإجهاد". وأشارت إلى أن الضحك يساعد أيضل في استرخاء العضلات وخلق شعور بالارتياح والرضا ، ويعتبر ارتفاع ضغط الدم السبب الأساسي للوفاة في الولايات المتحدة.

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

انا على كده مش  هبطل 
ضحك
هههههه
 شكرا حبيبى

----------


## mohamed73

تسلم حبيبي

----------

